# Internetverbindung mit Visual Fox Pro



## SimSE (15. Oktober 2002)

Tag zusammen

Gibt es eine möglichkeit in Fox Pro auf eine Datenbank über den Internetbrowser zuzugreifen, wenn ja wie denn?

Gruß Simon


----------



## exo (28. August 2003)

hmm ich glaube nich das das geht, kenn die DB zwar nich, aber für internet-geschichten würde ich immer SQL verwenden.


----------

